# Zähl-Lichtschranke, Personen-Zähler



## vita-2002 (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wir haben folgendes Problem.
Der Kunde möchte bei unserer Anlage einen Personen-Zähler eingebaut haben.
Das heißt es muss gezählt werden, wie viel Personen ein-/ausgegangen in/aus Gefahrenbereich. Anlage soll nur dann gestartet werden, wenn keine Personen im Gefahrenbereich sind.
Welche Vorschriften gibt es dazu? Gibt es Hersteller, der solches Zählwerk, als  Sicherheitsprodukt liefert?
Das kann ich natürlich selber mit zwei Lichtschranken und normale SPS realisieren. Nur da habe ich paar Gedanken: Wie soll die Steuerung zählen, wenn die Anlage ausgeschaltet ist? Wie ist mit Sicherheitsvorschriften dann?


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wenn der Sinn dieser Maßnahme ist in einem Raum das Licht ein- und auszuschalten dann würde ich das so machen - kein Thema. Man nimmt dann einfach 2 Lichtschranken (hintereinander) und kann so die Richtung ermitteln.
Irgendetwas sicherheits-relevantes würde ich an so einer Sache nicht festmachen - da steht du dann m.E. schon mit 2 1/2 Beinen im Knast.
Es gibt aber sichere Bereichs-Scanner (z.B. von Sick) und sichere Fußmatten etc. So etwas mit entsprechender Zulassung ist überhaupt kein Problem.

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (11 Februar 2010)

"aber der personenzähler!"
"ganz einfach, wir gehen dicht aneinander gepresst da durch, ich hinter dir"
"geht nicht auch nebeneinander?"
"spielverderber, aber na gut"
"und dann?"
"dann geh ich wieder raus und schalte ein, du guckst dann ob der motor wirklich unrund läuft"
"ich weiß nicht"
"hab dich nicht so!"
"ok"


----------



## vita-2002 (11 Februar 2010)

OK. Danke. An so was habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Erledigt.


----------



## Hawk (13 Februar 2010)

es gibt für solche dinge auch lichtvorhänge, lichtschranken sind mein ich für sowas nicht zugelassen...

auf containerbrücken werden zum beispiel auch lichtvorhänge benutzt. geht personal in den automatikbereich, so muss diese person nach dem verlassen dies quittieren und die gewisse teile der anlage laufen automatisch wieder an... 
ich denke an die vernunft des personals muss man schon glauben, weiter gibt es auch betriebsanweisungen, mit denen man gewissen verhalten regeln kann.

wenn es sich um geschlossene räume handelt wären auch bewegungsmelder eine option, schlägt einer an oder es bewegt sich jemand in diesem bereich, geht die anlage in stop...

wie weit die BG soetwas absegnet, müsste man mit dem zuständigen besprechen. der TÜV redet da vielleicht auch noch nen wort mit.


----------



## corrado (15 Februar 2010)

Wenn 2 Personen im Raum sind 5 rausgehen und dann 3 wieder reinkommen ist der Raum leer. Oder?

Gruss Corrado


----------



## Hawk (15 Februar 2010)

corrado schrieb:


> Wenn 2 Personen im Raum sind 5 rausgehen und dann 3 wieder reinkommen ist der Raum leer. Oder?
> 
> Gruss Corrado



ja, da hast du wohl recht unter der berücksichtigung, dass das wenn 2 personen im raum sind auch 5 raus gehen könnten... 
sorry, aber irgendwas stimmt an dieser gleichung nicht. oder ist die clone-technik inzwischen soweit und ich habs nicht mitbekommen?! 

ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, dass wenn 2 personen in einem raum sind, auch nur 2 diesen raum verlassen können... kommen mehr hinzu, können auch mehr personen den raum verlassen...

ich versteh zwar das problem auf welches du hinaus willst, aber ich denke, dafür gibt es simple lösungen.


----------



## corrado (16 Februar 2010)

@Hawk: wollte in keinster weise deinen Beitrag kritisieren, sondern auf die Basis dieses Threads eingehen. 

Der Zählerstand ist einfach zu unsicher, da leicht zu manipulieren bzw. von der Güte der Zählimpulsgeber (Kontaktprellen) abhängig und daher für Sicherheitsaufgaben nicht brauchbar.

Gruss Corrado


----------



## harryCH (18 Februar 2010)

Es gibt von Sick ein Produk mit dem du Personen zählen kannst. Ich würde da nichts händisches erfinden.
Gruss harryCH


----------



## Sinix (18 Februar 2010)

corrado schrieb:


> Der Zählerstand ist einfach zu unsicher, da leicht zu manipulieren bzw. von der Güte der Zählimpulsgeber (Kontaktprellen) abhängig und daher für Sicherheitsaufgaben nicht brauchbar.




Ich finde das kommt auch etwas auf die Ausführung an. Wie wäre es z.B. mit einer Art Drehkreuz?


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Februar 2010)

Das hat nichts mit der Ausführung oder ggf. einem Kontakt-Prellen zu tun. Das ist alles Blödsinn. Man macht das deshalb nicht, weil man nicht den bereich überwacht sondern nur die Eingangszone - siehe dazu den Beitrag von Vierlagig.


----------



## Sinix (18 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> "spielverderber, aber na gut"



10 Zeichen


----------



## Björn (25 Februar 2010)

Mit dem Sick Scanner kannste das zb. machen.
https://mysick.com/eCat.aspx?go=Sea...s&searchType=1&Category=Produktfinder&lang=de
der Überwacht im Winkel von 190 ° den Raum vor ihm.

Ähnliche Systeme gibt es auch von Leuze 
www.leuze.de

gruss Björn


----------

